# Help Dating Lemond Zurich



## Axis (Sep 15, 2007)

Anyone know what year this is and what size seatpost it uses?

Bought it as is and I am really happy with it so far.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

The frame is a 1999. Pretty sure the seatpost is a 27.2


----------



## veritechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Yep, as Whiskey says looks like a 1999. Here's another guy with a 1999:
https://images.google.com/imgres?im...firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=N


----------



## Axis (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys I verified that the seatpost is indeed 27.2mm too. Thanks again.


----------



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

*It's a 1999*

I had the same bike although your fork has been replaced.


----------

